
New Techniques Identify Users Across Different Browsers on the Same PC - BuuQu9hu
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-fingerprinting-techniques-identify-users-across-different-browsers-on-the-same-pc/
======
flukus
So noscript is no longer just about avoiding annoying javascript but also to
protect privacy. Time for the web to go back to simple markup.

------
wheelerwj
Do you guys remember privacy? Yea that was nice.

~~~
campuscodi
I 'member

